# Weve only had our rats for a week and now we have babies.



## CalebG2 (Oct 23, 2013)

This morning our girl was fighting with the male and we found babies in her hiding tube.They were together in the cage.
I quickly pulled out the male and put him in a 20 gallon fish tank I happen to have on the porch.I had intended to get them separated but not so quickly so I dont have another cage yet.


Im not sure how many babies there are, Im afraid to mess with her and she has her tube all plugged up with shredded paper.

Ive only had these two for less then a week so she was already prego, I havent even had a chance to name them either. I bought 5lbs of the petstores lab block for rats(they sell it bulk).Should I give her anything extra?
I gave them each a piece of carrot and them each a small handful of nut/fruit mix that I keep for my parrots(unsulphered and natural), they ate that right away.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Were you intending to breed them? Why were they together in the first place?

Gestation is 23ish days, so she was pregnant when you got her. Mom and the babies need to be put in the cleaned aquarium with soft bedding such as paper towels and fleece scraps.

Feed her some extra protein, scrambled eggs or tuna or a little of both. Start handling the babies soon (after 3 or so days) so they get used to being handled - they will be easier to adopt out when they're friendly.

If you intend to keep the male and female together, you will need to get one desexed.


----------



## CalebG2 (Oct 23, 2013)

Derp, I guess I should have just read the article about accidental litters first, it would have answered the question.Thanks though I appreciate the reply.
I hadnt really thought about babies at all. I got the two and wasnt told what sex they were. They are not tame so I was letting them be and not handling them for a week so they could settle in. I knew the small one was a male when he climbed the cage and I could see.I had no idea what the other one was.They were an unexpected adoption.
Also the female is big, like the size of my hand, not quite like those jumbo rats but I think full grown.The male is half her size.


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

You need to handle them every day. Or they will never get used to you. I recommend investing in a good pair of leather work gloves to repel claws and teeth. 

It just sounds that the male is young. Females generally weigh about 10-12 ounces and males a lot larger. Generally.


----------



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

The good thing about rats is that are generally very good mommas. You don't have to do much besides feeding the momma well and handling the babies so they get used to people, like already mentioned. 

If you can't afford to get one of them neutered or spayed, you could always keep a male and female from the litter to keep the parents company (in separate cages of course!)

Where are you in the midwest? I might be able to help with some of those little ones.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Letting them settle in isn't exactly th preferred method of socialization for most, you should try immersion at least with the male and try to handle the babies as they grow so they don't end up antisocial 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

another thing to add since you've kept the boy and girl together without realizing it was a problem, is that rats can get pregnant by about only 5 weeks old. So when the babies are old enough, start thinking about separating them before they reach the 5 week mark. It will be easy to tell them apart because by about 3 weeks old the boys start to get their balls, and it will be very obvious that they aren't girls! lol 
Another thing is that females can get pregnant again the same day after giving birth (about 24 hours). Just because she just had babies doesn't mean it's safe to put the male back yet. They were probably fighting because he was either getting too close to her babies, or maybe trying to mate again. Watch the girl to make sure she's not pregnant again, supply lots of protein to her now too. 
I hope you find good homes for all the babies! Maybe you can give your male away with some of his sons and just keep girls, or give the mom away and just keep a few boys. Remember to adopt the babies out in pairs so they aren't forced to live alone. 
Keep posting questions and some pictures when you can so we can help and see the cute little babies!


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Ratties don't need to settle in... Once the mom calms down about her babies, start handling them all ASAP! Or they won't get used to peOPLE.. Good luck  

Oh, also, search for the sticky on immersion training on this Forum. It may help  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Post pics!!


----------



## bazmonkey (Nov 8, 2013)

CalebG2 said:


> I got the two and wasnt told what sex they were.


With all due respect, you shouldn't have left the pet store (or where ever this was) without knowing the sex of your rats. Did you ask? Did the store/seller claim they were at least supposed to be the same sex? You said you could tell one was male as soon as you saw his underside, and that makes it sound like between the people that sold you the rats and you, no one bothered to _look_. I understand this isn't why you now have an accidental litter of rats, but it's sure as heck representative of the neglect on the former owner's part that caused it.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

What kind of lab blocks do you have for them, what is the protien level? In the first week or so of birth rat mums dont need more food by volume unless they have a massive litter or are underfed to start with, they do need a richer diet though, so one higher in protien and vitamins to make sure there milk is full of these for the babies. I woild try offering her a bit of scrambled egg or oily cooked fish, or even nice quality kitten food. Also some dark green leafy veg like kale, pak choi etc is very valuable, full of calcium and others. 

I would look to get the male neutered asap, I normally would prefer to leave a male until 6 months to be neutered but if hes alone he will be very lonley for the 6 or 7 weeks it will take the babies to grow up enough to move in with him. In a couple of weeks post neuter he could be spending time with mum and if she accepts him and he is very chilled he could probably move in at 4 to 5 weeks.

It is well worth checking on tne babies, try coaxing mum out of the nest with some food, then pick her up and put her in a carrier or even card box with a few holes in plus a nice meal to keep her busy. Then open up the tube or gently move the nest out of it and count the babies, check them for pale bits on there bellies known as milk bands, this says mum is feeding them, then put the nest back. I woild probably try with only half the tube if it splots in half, if not then id give it another few days but then remove the tube, as it will get quite hot and condensationy in there which isnt great. I prefer a tlwel draped over the end of the cage and pleanty of nesting material for her. You only want to have the babies out for a few mins at this age, and try and keep them warm. It can build uo as they get fur and eyes. Id also recommend removing any ropes, hammocks and toys from the cage. You want to keep it very plain and simple for now so mum doesnt drag nursing kits aroind. I useually have maybe one rope or a branch for mum to perch on, but I also know mym mum rats well and will remove it if they start using it to avoid the nest.


----------

